# New pickup pricing



## Ashful (Jun 3, 2014)

It seems I see prices over $50k frequently advertised for 1/2 ton pickups these days, the former utilitarian vehicles of the working class, at prices approaching that of luxury cars.  I paid $26k for my brand new Dodge 1500 Quad Cab 4x4 with towing package, in 2005, so these prices seem just crazy high to me.  Going to any of the makers sites (try gmc.com) shows starting MSRP's close to $42k for any quad cab 4x4 light truck.

Should we blame the EPA?  Obama?  What's with these prices, and how can average folks afford them?  What did you pay for your new pickup?

Me?  I'm thinking of buying my next truck used.  I can afford new, but I can't justify spending close to $50k on a pickup truck.


----------



## mithesaint (Jun 3, 2014)

People pay the price.  Once we decide that prices are too high and stop buying, manufacturers will start getting things under control.  Until people revolt, the upward trend will continue.

 I just bought a used 2011 Durango with 90K miles.  I drive less than 10K miles per year, so I don't mind higher mileage.  I ended up with a Citadel version, mostly because that's what was available, and the price was right.  Whoever bought it new checked every option on the sheet, and it weighs about 800 lbs more than my old Mountaineer, despite being almost the same size.  Every electronic whizbang and gadget are on this thing.  The original sticker was in the neighborhood of 50K.  

I don't get it.  I know that vehicles are much better quality and performance than they used to be, but still.  My first house only cost me 84K, and I'm 34 years old.  You can order a GMC Yukon XL Denali for close to that price.  It's nuts.


----------



## Utilitrack (Jun 3, 2014)

Last year I bought a 2011 Toyota Tundra 5.7 Liter Double Cab w/20K miles on it for $25,000. I went used for that very reason, I refuse to take the depreciation hit on a new vehicle. Besides when it comes with a few nicks, you don't fret so much when you cause one!


----------



## begreen (Jun 3, 2014)

In the case of GMC and Chevy, it's a marketing ploy. They raised the base prices this year by $4-5K, so that dealers could have sale events to match Ford's. Want to guess what the 'special sales discount' is? No one but a fool is going to pay sticker price.

How many miles on the Dodge? Has it been a good vehicle? If so, maybe keep it? I just checked online and a 2014, basic Dodge 1500 1/2 pickup is $17-20K at the local dealer. You can pimp that up to $50K with lots of options. Actually when I look at what is included in the base model, it's quite impressive. 5.7L V8, cruise control, 4 wheel disks, AC etc.. That seems like heckuva good value. 
http://www.larsondodge.com/auto/new-2014-ram-1500-tradesman/1315435/


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 3, 2014)

Marketing to some degree . . . as mentioned. MSRP often is a crazy high number compared to the real price once the perpetual incentives and rebates are figured in . . .add in some old fashioned negotiating (or in my case I do a "bid" process) and the price is much more realistic.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 3, 2014)

Well you are gonna laugh at me then 'cause I just paid 31 on a compact pickup.  Tacoma double cab. v6 4x4 with the works - TRD package, towing, etc.  MSRP on mine was something silly like 34 and you can run one of those up to nearly 40 if you go for the limited (fake leather no thanks) or Baja series.

Or pay $18k for a stripper regular cab 4 cylinder 2wd.



Joful said:


> Should we blame the EPA?  Obama?  What's with these prices, and how can average folks afford them?  What did you pay for your new pickup?



I dont think that the emission controls really affect the price that much.  Its a lot of things. They have to build them a lot stronger to meet crash safety standards. Mandatory traction and stability control adds some cost.. But these are good things if they are preventing the masses of people who buy ibg 4x4s and dont have a clue how to drive them in bad weather from running into the rest of us.   The fact that compact pickups are as big as full size used to be and full size are as big as super duty once was, the fact that pickups are now expected to handle as well as a sedan and leather seats sunroofs and the creature comforts of a Cadillac isnt keeping them cheap either. Nor is the practice of stuffing the cabin with more flat screens than an apple store helping.

At the end of the day is 40k for a loaded fullsize really that suprising these days?  My retired mother in law just spent 20k on a Honda civic! You can spend 30+ on a mid size family sedan... 50 on a low end European sports sedan without even trying.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 3, 2014)

A lot also depends on the make/model and what is popular . . . or not. I shopped around and bought a new full sized gas guzzling V-8 pick up at a time when gas prices were at a near record high. Factor in a lot of stock on the lot on a very old, unchanged model (Nissan Titan) at the end of the year (last week in December) . . . the Titan has never been one of the more popular trucks . . . all factors combined for a decent deal.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 3, 2014)

The depreciation is just to much to bear for an investor like myself. $75000 Escalades can be had a few years old for 20-25K. I generally buy my trucks after the  depreciation has mellowed a bit. My current truck is losing about $500 a year in value. I can live with that. The first 5 years everything drops like a rock.


----------



## yooperdave (Jun 4, 2014)

How's this for a deal?  
New, 2013 ford f-150 stx package for 27,800.  
I walked onto the dealer's lot looking for a used one for someone, saw a 2011 or 12 for 28,500 with very low miles which meant remaining warranty.  Then, asked a salesman about it and he said why buy a used one when you can get a new one for less?
The person I looked at the truck for ended up buying it...
There's still  some deals out there


----------



## jharkin (Jun 4, 2014)

yooperdave said:


> How's this for a deal?
> New, 2013 ford f-150 stx package for 27,800.
> I walked onto the dealer's lot looking for a used one for someone, saw a 2011 or 12 for 28,500 with very low miles which meant remaining warranty.  Then, asked a salesman about it and he said why buy a used one when you can get a new one for less?
> The person I looked at the truck for ended up buying it...
> There's still  some deals out there



That's the same situation I ran into on the Taco. They hold value so well a 2 yr CPO is only a grand or so cheaper than a brand  new one...IF you can even find a CPO.  Made sense to just order new.


----------



## AK13 (Jun 4, 2014)

jharkin said:


> That's the same situation I ran into on the Taco. They hold value so well a 2 yr CPO is only a couple grand cheaper than a brand  new one...IF you can find one.  Made sense to just order new.



Taco's hold their value amazingly well. Definitely makes sense to go new (though that also means increased insurance and registration costs). 

Around here in NH I'm amazed both by how well 4x4 trucks hold their value and also by how quickly they completely rust out and fall apart.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 4, 2014)

AK13 said:


> Taco's hold their value amazingly well. Definitely makes sense to go new (though that also means increased insurance and registration costs).



Yeah i looked again and its even closer in price than I thought.



AK13 said:


> Around here in NH I'm amazed both by how well 4x4 trucks hold their value and also by how quickly they completely rust out and fall apart.



Yep and Toyota's unfortunately are the worst of all - and yeah I bought one anyway.  I have a buddy that just got a brand new frame on his through the rusty frame recall.   Where were looking at his frame the other day and the new one has been redesigned with more drains in the fully boxed section so heres hoping it will hold up better. Even so I plan to undercoat mine for good measure.  First vehicle Ive ever bought I felt the need to do that.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 4, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> The depreciation is just to much to bear for an investor like myself. $75000 Escalades can be had a few years old for 20-25K. I generally buy my trucks after the  depreciation has mellowed a bit. My current truck is losing about $500 a year in value. I can live with that. The first 5 years everything drops like a rock.


Is that true with 4wd pickups?  I bought my current truck new in 2005, when it seemed folks were asking damn close to new prices for a 3 year old truck.  Maybe that's changed in the 9 years, since.


begreen said:


> In the case of GMC and Chevy, it's a marketing ploy.


Interesting.  I'm basing my OP on listed MSRP's, I have not yet spent any time on-lot.  In fact, I'm not even planning a purchase this year, but with the truck approaching the 10 year mark, I figure it won't be too far off.


begreen said:


> How many miles on the Dodge? Has it been a good vehicle? If so, maybe keep it?


69k miles, and other than an annoying problem where it randomly stalls after pressing in the clutch (happens frequently in parking lots, likely a power steering load problem that they've never been able to solve), it has never caused me a single problem.  Never even a single repair, just replacing fluids and filters.  Keeping it for another year or three is definitely an option, but likely not much longer.  It has sat outside 9 years, been used for pulling countless trailers, spent time in the woods and offroad, hauling firewood, etc.  It likely won't be too many years before it starts hassling me with rust and repairs, and I just don't have the time or patience to deal with that, anymore.


begreen said:


> I just checked online and a 2014, basic Dodge 1500 1/2 pickup is $17-20K at the local dealer. You can pimp that up to $50K with lots of options. Actually when I look at what is included in the base model, it's quite impressive. 5.7L V8, cruise control, 4 wheel disks, AC etc.. That seems like heckuva good value.
> http://www.larsondodge.com/auto/new-2014-ram-1500-tradesman/1315435/


Until they allow me to haul young children around in the bed of the truck, I'll need a quad cab with 4wd and a standard bed.  Base price seems to be roughly $40k for that configuration.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 4, 2014)

Just saw this 

http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/ameri...ckups-in-2014-so-far-1-3-of-1585722430/+damon


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the manufacturers make a hefty profit from their truck lines since they are in demand. Trucks are too comfy and cushy for me now. I want a truck that I don't have to worry about if I use it hard and scratch it. My days of buying new are long gone but when I did buy a new truck way back when the first thing I did was throw a cement block in the bed and scratched it up so I wouldn't have to baby it like friends who had a liner and then carpet on top of that to protect the liner.

I also think the new gas mileage requirements will add to the cost. Ford now uses a aluminum body. That can't be cheap!

Here's my $1000 F150 I bought two years ago that never let's me down and is in my price range. I've spent another $600 or so for new seals and fixing oil leaks.


----------



## johnpma (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a 2011 Tundra 5.7 Crewmax....never been so disappointed in a truck I spent well over 40K on. The leather seats are junk and have already been replaced once, the fiberglass bed cover lasted 1 year before it self destructed (removed it from vehicle), it's in the shop now for a broken leaf spring, and the mileage is horrible. I use the truck to commute to work, and carry my sons dirt bike to races. The spring shop said the Tundra has an extremely weak suspension, the springs are being made of junk steel in Mexico. Very sad situation for a "new" automobile.


----------



## mellow (Jun 4, 2014)

I laughed when I saw the pricing for the new Ford 250/350/450's, and these other companies that got tax money to bail them out should be ashamed asking what they are for their trucks.

I will stick with my older super dutys that can't depreciate any lower but will still haul my crap.


----------



## AK13 (Jun 4, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Just saw this
> 
> http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/americans-bought-905-165-pickups-in-2014-so-far-1-3-of-1585722430/ damon



Scroll to the bottom and look at what people are paying for those trucks. Crazy. And crazy that they are averaging about 15% off or MSRP.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the prices are where they are because they can charge them and people are paying. Add 4WD, Automatic, quad cab, full bed, trailer tow pkg, fancy wheels, mondo tires, power everything, electronics up the wazoo, deluxe interior, etc. and it's not too hard to see how this has gone from a basic 20K truck to a 40K luxury vehicle. We've told the auto companies they need to be profitable and they have listened.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> I think the prices are where they are because they can charge them and people are paying. Add 4WD, Automatic, quad cab, full bed, trailer tow pkg, fancy wheels, mondo tires, power everything, electronics up the wazoo, deluxe interior, etc. and it's not too hard to see how this has gone from a basic 20K truck to a 40K luxury vehicle. We've told the auto companies they need to be profitable and they have listened.


And some are more than 40K. Many of the loggers up here drive maxed out  F350 King Ranch models with all the frills. They tell me they go for a cool 65 grand or so! Not too far (81K) from what I paid for my first new house in 1992. But, yes... That was some time ago....


----------



## Ashful (Jun 4, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Just saw this
> http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/americans-bought-905-165-pickups-in-2014-so-far-1-3-of-1585722430/ damon


The $35 - $37k average price paid for the three American 1/2 tonners is an interesting stat, and way below what seems to be our local norm.



WiscWoody said:


> And some are more than 40K. Many of the loggers up here drive maxed out  F350 King Ranch models with all the frills. They tell me they go for a cool 65 grand or so!


Yep, that's closer to what I hear coworkers claiming their trucks cost.  I routinely hear $50k type numbers for 1/2 tons!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jun 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> I think the prices are where they are because they can charge them and people are paying. Add 4WD, Automatic, quad cab, full bed, trailer tow pkg, fancy wheels, mondo tires, power everything, electronics up the wazoo, deluxe interior, etc. and it's not too hard to see how this has gone from a basic 20K truck to a 40K luxury vehicle. We've told the auto companies they need to be profitable and they have listened.



Find me a base model full size pick up for "20G" I'll buy it tomorrow.  Been looking and it's 26 and up.
My 08  Silverado has 127000 hard miles on her and I really need another pony in the stable ready to go. As a contractor I need one otherwise I'd be driving a comfy car. Even vans have gone WAY up in the past couple years.
I really don't get it. Unfortunately I pass these costs on to my customers,  it's the only way to keep on going.
I must say though in 127000, knock on wood, she's been great!


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2014)

The OP request was for a half-ton pickup. I posted a link to one for less than 20K earlier in this thread.
http://www.larsondodge.com/auto/new-2014-ram-1500-tradesman/1315435/


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice work truck  WNH  Mines even older with higher miles. Another easy 10-15  good years in that truck of yours. My 95 Silverado Ext cab 4x4  just works so well  i cant justify replacing it yet.


----------



## WiscWoody (Jun 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> The OP request was for a half-ton pickup. I posted a link to one for less than 20K earlier in this thread.
> http://www.larsondodge.com/auto/new-2014-ram-1500-tradesman/1315435/


That is a good price for a basic truck. If you use it just to haul when needed it would do just fine.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 4, 2014)

johnpma said:


> I have a 2011 Tundra 5.7 Crewmax....never been so disappointed in a truck I spent well over 40K on. The leather seats are junk and have already been replaced once, the fiberglass bed cover lasted 1 year before it self destructed (removed it from vehicle), it's in the shop now for a broken leaf spring, and the mileage is horrible. I use the truck to commute to work, and carry my sons dirt bike to races. The spring shop said the Tundra has an extremely weak suspension, the springs are being made of junk steel in Mexico. Very sad situation for a "new" automobile.


I had the same experience with a 99 tacoma. Very weak springs,bad MPG and it was a 4cy stick.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jun 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> The OP request was for a half-ton pickup. I posted a link to one for less than 20K earlier in this thread.
> http://www.larsondodge.com/auto/new-2014-ram-1500-tradesman/1315435/



I'm going to look for something similar to that local.  Close will do, for 17 grand I could easily see a dodge on the yard.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2014)

You'll find something. If you don't need the V8 I would go for the V6 to save on the gas. 

http://www.berlincitysdodgejeepchrysler.com/new-inventory/index.htm?model=1500&make=Ram
http://www.quirkchevynh.com/new/Che...ado+1500-098c884b0a0a006401385f788fef4892.htm


----------



## Ashful (Jun 4, 2014)

begreen said:


> The OP request was for a half-ton pickup. I posted a link to one for less than 20K earlier in this thread.
> http://www.larsondodge.com/auto/new-2014-ram-1500-tradesman/1315435/


True... but I also said I'm driving a quad-cab 4x4 with a towing package.  Hence the $40k'ish numbers.  



begreen said:


> You'll find something. If you don't need the V8 I would go for the V6 to save on the gas.


Interesting point, but I'm not sure it's true.  I can say my 4.7L V8 gets the same exact mileage as two coworkers who both have 5.7L Hemi's.  I can also say that I once owned a Chevy K1500 4x4 with extended cab and 4.3L V6.  It was okay around town, with the manual transmission, but couldn't keep up speed on the highways.  Even with no load in the bed or trailer, it would drop to 45 mph going up hills on the expressway, and put a trailer on it... 30 mph top speed going up hill.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 4, 2014)

Just to make everybody feel good. Back in 1971 when I managed a truck leasing fleet a basic 1/2 ton Chevy with V8, auto tranny and AM radio was $2,800. In 1988 my fully dressed 4X4 S-10 Blazer was $4,200. In 1995 the fully optioned out 3/4 ton 4X4 Suburban with 454 was $23,000.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2014)

Inflation's a groan. Must be Obama's fault.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 5, 2014)

Corporate fuel mileage standards is a factor in truck prices. Every manufacturer has to meet a fleet wide mileage standard. If they sell gas hogs they also need to sell high fuel economy cars to offset the gas hogs.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 5, 2014)

Joful said:


> Interesting point, but I'm not sure it's true.  I can say my 4.7L V8 gets the same exact mileage as two coworkers who both have 5.7L Hemi's.  I can also say that I once owned a Chevy K1500 4x4 with extended cab and 4.3L V6.  It was okay around town, with the manual transmission, but couldn't keep up speed on the highways.  Even with no load in the bed or trailer, it would drop to 45 mph going up hills on the expressway, and put a trailer on it... 30 mph top speed going up hill.



This is true, more cylinders don't always mean worse fuel economy... nor does it always mean more power.  The little v6 compact pickup truck I just bought actually gets similar or even worse fuel economony than some v8 full sizers do these days, because its a 10 year old design that doesn't make use of  all the latest tech.  Put direct injection, cylinder deactivation, a 6/7/8 speed tranny with a tall overdrive on a big v8 and its amazing what they can achieve. The new aluminum F-150 is probably going to completely embarrass my little truck on fuel economy... at a price.

When we were shopping for Sedans I saw the same trend. v6 midsize family Sedans now getting better MPG than 4 cylinder compacts did in the 90s... all while hauling a lot more weight with a lot more HP to boot.  For example - a current generation v6 Accord weighs about 3400lb, has 280hp!!  and yet still pulls off 34mpg on the highway. The '82 Accord that was my first car as a teen rarely matched that at a featherweight 2000lb propelled by a tiny 72hp 4 banger.  

How times have changed... Think about it, if it where not for all this expensive technology we are paying for now midsize cars would probably get 15mpg and trucks might be measured in gallons per mile..


----------



## Ashful (Jun 5, 2014)

jharkin said:


> How times have changed... Think about it, if it where not for all this expensive technology we are paying for now midsize cars would probably get 15mpg and trucks might be measured in gallons per mile..


I used to own a lot of hot rods, all the best in 1970's push-rod technology, and was very excited any time I got better than 8 mpg.  I had one truck that actually bottomed out at 2 mpg tooling around town all day in deep snow with 4wd engaged.


----------



## bassJAM (Jun 5, 2014)

Last summer I was looking to replace my 05 Frontier with 170k miles on it.  I bought it used in 06 for 22k, the sticker was 35k.  Prices have changed though, the Frontiers and especially Tacoma's are holding their value really well.  I've always been a proponent of buying used, but at the time it made more sense for me to buy a car to go back and forth to work and keep the truck for weekend duty.

The days of cheap work trucks are long gone.  American's love trucks, so the manufacturers have made them as luxurious, or even more so, than most cars.  Add in safety and emissions and the price starts to go up.  Then figure in that of the 5 most sold vehicles in the USA, 3 of them are trucks.  Supply/demand pretty much dictates that we are going to pay for something that's as popular as 1/2 ton trucks.  If it wasn't for truck sales, I bet the big 3 would have gone under (or had been bailed out) LONG ago.


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 5, 2014)

The alternative is that most companies offer fleet specials, they usually come out a few years after a new model and tend to be stripped. The only way to get the pricing is through a fleet inquiry.


----------



## JustWood (Jun 5, 2014)

Last new truck I bought (2003) was  a total POS. Have bought used since. Usually fixer uppers with a solid frame .  Fix'em and drive them for a year or 2 and sell them usually at what I have into them. Made a  pretty phat profit on one. I'll not be slave to the UAW. New ones are overpriced.
I only drive 6-8K miles/year so an uber reliable vehicle is not a must.


----------



## Woodman37 (Jun 5, 2014)

I've had my 2011 silverado for about 6 months now and I love it. Paid 22 and it had 50k miles on it. Drives great good in the snow and hauls a load of wood pretty well. Usually buy only dodges but so far so good on this Chevy.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.littletonautos.com/Vehic...rive_Work_Truck_w/1WT-Littleton-NH/2171129153

This is more in line with what I've been seeing. 27000 for a 2wd, 6cyl, steel wheeled, basic truck.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jun 7, 2014)

Master Plan may include one of these trucks:

http://www.castriota.net/VehicleSea...483648:2147483647&pageNumber=1&visitedVD=true

Sure they're in Florida but hey, a double cab 2 WD, 1WT Chevy 1500, for under $22,000, not too bad.

The kicker is my mother is moving back north from Florida in August (yeah, thanks ma for the August move date in FL, I'm sure it won't be sweltering) she's leaving most of her stuff there but still has more than she can fit in her Camry. Moving rentals are overkill and to rent a large SUV or van is $500+++.  So I'm thinking of buying  a truck when I'm down there later this month, then going back in August and driving it home with all her stuff in the back.

Anyone ever try anything like this or have any words of advice / caution on it? I figure, what the heck, I need a truck either way, price is nearly 10G below local numbers, and you only live once.


----------



## mellow (Jun 9, 2014)

Make sure YOU can get that price, car dealers are a bunch of con artists that do not disclose everything till they have you on the floor, wouldn't want you to get there and YOUR price end up being $25K.

I would let them run a credit check if need be so it shows you are serious then get them to put that price in writing for YOU.


----------



## AK13 (Jun 9, 2014)

mellow said:


> Make sure YOU can get that price, car dealers are a bunch of con artists that do not disclose everything till they have you on the floor, wouldn't want you to get there and YOUR price end up being $25K.
> 
> I would let them run a credit check if need be so it shows you are serious then get them to put that price in writing for YOU.



I'd negotiate the whole thing by phone. Have it signed and paid for before you set foot in the dealer. No surprises. I've noticed that they often list online prices with every incentive possible such as a military discount and they even include trade in allowances! Our only new car purchase was from a deal in NJ. It was a no hassle, no haggle price for below invoice. Zero surprises. 

Best option might be to use the dealer in FL to get a better deal out of a local dealer. 

What does "WT" mean for that Chevy truck?


----------



## begreen (Jun 9, 2014)

mellow said:


> Make sure YOU can get that price, car dealers are a bunch of con artists that do not disclose everything till they have you on the floor, wouldn't want you to get there and YOUR price end up being $25K.
> 
> I would let them run a credit check if need be so it shows you are serious then get them to put that price in writing for YOU.


Agreed. I have bought a couple new cars over the phone and one by email. Ask to speak to the sales manager. Let them know you are serious and want to make this deal happen. You want a detailed bill of sale with VIN number, a deposit on agreed price and an end date for the contract.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 9, 2014)

... and then they'll pull the, "this car came into us with pinstriping, which we weren't expecting, but we're going to have to bill you extra for that."  I've seen that BS a few times, now...


----------



## jharkin (Jun 9, 2014)

I *tried* to use TrueCar when buying my taco, but every dealer had excuses for not honoring the price when it came to signing

"I know the website let you configure that but the factory doesn't build it that way, you have to take this one with extra blah blah"
"That price is only for off lot vehicles, we have to order what you want" (you think i dont know you make more money on a special order???)


and so forth...


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jun 9, 2014)

Since Saturday I've emailed the dealer twice and have got nothing but automated replies in return. 
I'll give em the benefit of doubt as it turns out nearly my entire family down there has bought from these guys and love em. Plus they have great Google reviews. 
Agreed with the dot the I's and cross the t's while getting everything in writing. Been down that road before.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 9, 2014)

AK13 said:


> What does "WT" mean for that Chevy truck?


Work truck


----------



## AK13 (Jun 9, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Work truck



Oh I get it, its just a chevy option package. I had to Google it:

(1WT) is equipped with blacked-out exterior trim, a CornerStep rear bumper, and 17-inch steel wheels. Air conditioning, power windows, power door locks, cruise control, and a tilt steering wheel are standard, as well as a 6-speaker audio system equipped with 2 USB ports, an SD card port, and an auxiliary audio input jack.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 10, 2014)

THere is a lot of good miles left in todays pickups after they pass the 100k mark. I usually expect another 100-200k can be added to that with no problem. A 10 yr old Silverado 4x4 Ext cab can be had for 10 -15K depending on condition and miles. About a third of new price. Since i use it mostly for work i dont want a truck that im afraid to get dirty or a scratch.


----------



## AK13 (Jun 10, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> THere is a lot of good miles left in todays pickups after they pass the 100k mark. I usually expect another 100-200k can be added to that with no problem.



That might be true where you are but around here they are completely rotted out in about 10-12 years so it doesn't matter if the motors will go 300k.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 10, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> THere is a lot of good miles left in todays pickups after they pass the 100k mark. I usually expect another 100-200k can be added to that with no problem. A 10 yr old Silverado 4x4 Ext cab can be had for 10 -15K depending on condition and miles. About a third of new price. Since i use it mostly for work i dont want a truck that im afraid to get dirty or a scratch.


There are secondary factors.  I need a presentable vehicle for business and social reasons, and can't really justify storing and maintaining two vehicles for the less than 5k miles I drive each year.  I need a full sized vehicle for pulling trailers, and the extended cab pickup is my best option, since I haul something in the bed of the truck more than once per week.  So, I'm pretty much stuck buying new'ish 1/2-ton pickups, like it or not.

I've been tempted to just buy a little sporty sedan (I miss my Audi...), and keep my current pickup purely for hauling stuff.  But, I don't like the idea of keeping another vehicle, and having a pickup slowly decay in my driveway all year round, for maybe 40 - 50 uses per year.  I'm not into keeping spare vehicles as lawn ornamentation.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 10, 2014)

Joful said:


> There are secondary factors.  I need a presentable vehicle for business and social reasons, and can't really justify storing and maintaining two vehicles for the less than 5k miles I drive each year.



And here I thought you would have some giant 5 bay heated garage with a bar & entertainment system 


Good points, since we moved into the house I had toyed with the idea of buying a 10 year old beat up pickup cheap as a 3rd vehicle for weekend duty and keep my Acura as an economical commuter vehicle.... But every time I ran the numbers the extra insurance, maintenance, etc outweighed the fuel savings of having a car for weekdays.

Though I imagine sooner or later I will tire of driving a truck every day and want to get a car again, at which point maybe I will demote the truck to weekend duty.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 10, 2014)

jharkin said:


> And here I thought you would have some giant 5 bay heated garage with a bar & entertainment system


I actually have six garage bays, but only four of them are heated, and there's no bar!  Among them, there's only room for two cars, tho:

1.  wife's car
2.  my truck
3.  mowers, tractor, OPE
4&5.  work shop (old carriage barn, only 20' deep, anyway)
6.  boat (off-site rental)

Nothing is left outdoors, 'cept the firewood.



jharkin said:


> ...every time I ran the numbers the extra insurance, maintenance, etc outweighed the fuel savings of having a car for weekdays.


Ditto.  I've run this scenario myself.  You gotta drive a LOT of miles to financially justify a second vehicle.


----------



## begreen (Jun 10, 2014)

Joful said:


> There are secondary factors.  I need a presentable vehicle for business and social reasons, and can't really justify storing and maintaining two vehicles for the less than 5k miles I drive each year.  I need a full sized vehicle for pulling trailers, and the extended cab pickup is my best option, since I haul something in the bed of the truck more than once per week.  So, I'm pretty much stuck buying new'ish 1/2-ton pickups, like it or not.
> 
> I've been tempted to just buy a little sporty sedan (I miss my Audi...), and keep my current pickup purely for hauling stuff.  But, I don't like the idea of keeping another vehicle, and having a pickup slowly decay in my driveway all year round, for maybe 40 - 50 uses per year.  I'm not into keeping spare vehicles as lawn ornamentation.


At 5K a year, keep the current truck. It is easily good for another 5 yrs. It's not going to rapidly decay. My truck is a '94 Ranger and stays outdoors all the time. It only sees about 3-5K miles a year. All I do is routine maintenance. It looks and drives great.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Jun 10, 2014)

I put about 25000 a year on my truck between personal and work.
Keeping the 08 4wd for my personal duties and possibly adding a new 2014 2wd for work seems the way to go.
Since its business it's easier for a lot of reasons to not have to unload a ton of tools so I can fit groceries or the dog, plus it cleans up the tax sheets with a separate work vehicle.
The 08 has a few good years left in her but a new light on the dash comes on every month, and every day it's in the shop and I have no truck costs me quite a bit in lost wages and productivity.
We'll see if the FL dealer comes around or not. Going to call the sales manager this afternoon right after I check insurance and registration costs.

Edit:

That was easy. Just looked over the web page again, and none of the trucks on it this weekend are there anymore. 
I printed out the one I was looking at with the 9 grand in "savings" off the MSRP on Saturday, but it's now gone and they're 5 grand more.
Guess I save 20,000 this year and try again next year. 
Why are car dealers so sketchy?!


----------



## Ktm300 (Jun 12, 2014)

Buy in late fall for the "best" prices on left overs. Check out Penske Gmc in reading


----------



## blacktail (Jun 21, 2014)

I think trucks have gone up because of demand. But why is there so much demand for trucks that cost $50k? It's because of the financing. People are paying a bundle for vehicles and financing them for ridiculously long terms.
Many people decide what they can "afford" based on the monthly payment.
I can't remember where I heard this, but I like it...
"A wise man asks, 'how much?'
A fool asks, 'how much per month?'"


----------



## Ashful (Jun 21, 2014)

blacktail said:


> I think trucks have gone up because of demand. But why is there so much demand for trucks that cost $50k? It's because of the financing. People are paying a bundle for vehicles and financing them for ridiculously long terms.  Many people decide what they can "afford" based on the monthly payment.


Yes, I think you nailed it.  I won't finance a vehicle.  Just doesn't make sense.  Aside from a small home mortgage, I pay cash for everything, including all of my vehicles.  This is why most of my friends drive newer cars than me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 23, 2014)

blacktail said:


> I think trucks have gone up because of demand. But why is there so much demand for trucks that cost $50k? It's because of the financing. People are paying a bundle for vehicles and financing them for ridiculously long terms.
> Many people decide what they can "afford" based on the monthly payment.
> I can't remember where I heard this, but I like it...
> "A wise man asks, 'how much?'
> A fool asks, 'how much per month?'"



And the reason why I quickly learned to not take my father with me while buying a car.

First car buying experience fresh out of college ... took him along to "help" ... walked into the dealership and first words out of his mouth to the salesman were "We have X amount of cash and can pay Y amount per month."

Not surprisingly my monthly payment happened to be that exact amount ... pretty sure we were the salesman's perfect customers. Never took dad with me again when I realized what I had done.


----------

